# Help with concours restoration ?carpets?



## 1972GTOWW5 (Oct 6, 2017)

Need to find ?custom carpets; UPC b30, 524?. They are part of the ww5 package for 72. That?s all I can find. Thanks


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

"Custom Carpets" is what Pontiac called the carpet option on lwr trim line cars, the terms "custom carpeting " was used by marketing for many years. Have a file cabinent drawer full of Manila folders in front of me. stacks & stacks of original invoice copies. On a '71 233 (T-37) the callout is CUST CARPETS, Suggested Retail $21.06, dealer amt $15.60. The UPC is 524. Similar deal on '72 2D27 models.

On '72 models, one could order the GTO package or the WW5 GTO package on a 2D27 Coupe (2door post car) or a 2D37 2 door hardtop. 
On the Coupe, ordering the expensive WW5 option kicked the standard vinyl flooring interior up to being carpeted. On a 2D37 hardtop, it did nothing, as a '72 2D37 LeMans hardtop in its base form received "custom carpets" as standard equipment. There is nothing special or custom about the carpeting.


----------



## 1972GTOWW5 (Oct 6, 2017)

So just to clarify. I don?t need to do anything additional. No special floor mats, no additional piece somewhere. So just some standard 80/20 loop and it?s concours approved?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

No extra pieces neded. ACC carpet 80/20 loop molded carpet is what most vendors sell. There are at least two competitors of cheaper molded carpet, but few vendors sell the competing product. For many years I would haul in boxes of ACC A-body or F-body black carpets, had the carpet sold, or installed it myself. The only fit problems I've run across with molded carpet sets was two sets that did not reach all the way, sideways, & left a small gap where the kickpanel meets the alum rocker strip. After twice running across this with friends project cars, we came to the understanding that their cars had no tar type floor insulation sheets reinstalled in the the front floor pans, & the molded carpet set down in the floor pans further. Typically, one has to do some trimming & there is excess material to take up for this. ACC may trim there molded carpet sets wider today, it's been a few years since I was in on the wholesale deal & have bought their product. 

Many years ago in my first TransAm, I removed all the floor insulation in preparation for weld in subframe connectors. At that time, I was inclined to get rid of excess weight, & removed all of the floor insulation. Even when wearing my cowboy boots, the outside of my right heal would get very toasty. With those experiences in mind, just have come to realize that in everything short of an all out race car, its best to reinstall some type of floor insulation material, at least near the the transmission tunnel & where your right heal lays near the gas pedaL, otherwise exhaust heat can make it very uncomfortable, esp on longer trips. Hope this helps.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Any recommendations on vendors to use for carpet, heat and sound insulation ? Thanks


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Nearly every repro parts vendors sells ACC carpets. Best priced if you can pickup at a big swapper. Ames & many others sell the precut thick butyl rubber based sound deadner/insulator pads which mimic stock type floor insulation used in upper trim level A-bodys. Typically around $50-60 a set. In two of my own restoratiions, I've only used minimal butyl floor insulation pads. One of my keepers, came with a vinyl floor covering, & that was it, no full array of (excessive) floor insulation. Being a factory lightweight, & for it's intended usage, just am not a fan of adding weight using the full kits. Neither am I in the camp fan of applying $300-400 worth of the sticky DynaMat type products all over the floors, doors, inside of a roof.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Pinion head said:


> Nearly every repro parts vendors sells ACC carpets. Best priced if you can pickup at a big swapper. Ames & many others sell the precut thick butyl rubber based sound deadner/insulator pads which mimic stock type floor insulation used in upper trim level A-bodys. Typically around $50-60 a set. In two of my own restoratiions, I've only used minimal butyl floor insulation pads. One of my keepers, came with a vinyl floor covering, & that was it, no full array of (excessive) floor insulation. Being a factory lightweight, & for it's intended usage, just am not a fan of adding weight using the full kits. Neither am I in the camp fan of applying $300-400 worth of the sticky DynaMat type products all over the floors, doors, inside of a roof.


Thanks!

Ames sells a couple nice entire interior kits for ~$1200 - 1600 (**NOW INCLUDES ALL LEGENDARY SOFT TRIM (SEATS, DOORS, FRONT ARMREST PADS, TOP BOOT, REAR ARMREST COVERS).** APPLICATION: CONVERTIBLE, MANUAL TRANSMISSION. INCLUDES: LEGENDARY SEAT KIT, UNASSEMBLED LEGENDARY DOOR & 1/4 PANELS, CARPET, FRONT ARMREST/ASHTRAY SET, REAR ARMREST COVERS, AND CONVERTIBLE TOP BOOT.)



Thanks


----------

